# My New Tegu?



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not really sure how to post pictures, so bare with me 

Is this for sure a black and white tegu? I want to be 100% sure. The women assures me that it is, I want to be sure though.


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is another picture of him. She said that he is 10 months old and just shed. What do you think? :-D


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 28, 2009)

That is most certainly a Black and White tegu, but it is a Columbian B&W tegu. Columbians stay smaller then the Argentines but are generally much more skittish and agressive (the Columbians). The vast majority on this site own Argentines because they are usually incredibly tame. Although they do get a slightly larger. 

Argentines are also more expensive then Columbians. Expect to pay anywhere from $180 to $240 for a Argentine here in Canada and usually $50 to $100 for a Columbian. 

Spencer


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 28, 2009)

You might wanna ask about how tame the animal is and if it has any toes missing or anything like that. Like I said earlier though that is a Columbian and you might not want to get one for your first tegu. 

Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahhhh! Well Now I don't know what to do..she said that it was calm and she could handle it no problem. If it is already tame it shouldn't be too difficult, right?...

She also wants 125, is that too expensive? Oh yeah, and I eventually do want to get an argentine, would it be a problem keeping them in the same room? Obviously not in the same enclosure though.

Thank you for helping me  Now I have to make a decision..


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 28, 2009)

Tame really varies from person to person so ask her exactly how tame the animal is. Like for example is it just with her or is it okay with other people? or how it reacts with other people just being around it. 

$125 isn't bad for a 10 month old Columbian. My price ranges were more or less for very young tegus. 

The tegu could be okay for you but you have to ask yourself. Are you willing to still give it proper care and exercise even if it becomes a real vicious tegu? Also do you have any previous reptile experience? The more in the lizard area the better because lizard and snake behaviour can be quite different. This can be the difference between going to the hospital for stiches and leaving the animal alone. Alice my tegu is roughly 25" and can draw blood very easily when she 
"test" bites me. By test bite I mean when she is really hungry and my food looks like a worm  or when they bite your ear.... that still hurts LOL

I personally would recommend going for a young Argentine so the tegu can grow with you and you have a bit more time to build it an adult cage. A young tegu can live in a 40 Gallon for 10 months I beleive... then you need to upgrade the cage size whether that be to the adult cage or another temp cage is up to you but either way it would need a upgrade. A tame adult is also a great way to get into tegus. The hardest work will be basically done for you and you don't have to wait 2+ years for a big'ole boy or girl to hug.


Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

This is going to be a very tough decision for me, I have alot to think about now.

He does have all of his toes though


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats always good  You may want to brush up on your identifying skills while your window shopping. So you can tell the difference between all the different types of tegus. There is only 5 with only 4 being in Canada so it shouldn't be too hard. Argentines have a much more beaded skin while Columbians are more smooth like a snake like you see in the pictures you provided. Columbians also usually have the face patterns like one above while Argentines don't and if there is one I've yet to hear or see of it. There is also one more useful tip in the face for telling the difference between the two. Argentine tegus usually have two loreal scales while Columbians usually have one loreal scale. The key word being usually. I've see pictures of Argentines with one and Columbians with two so it does happen.

Here are some picture to help you out. This shows where the loreal scales are on the animal circled in red.





This shows a full body shot of both a Argentine and a Columbian with the Arg being on top.




Another body shot but with the Arg on the bottom this time.




Just to show that it does happen here is a Arg with only one loreal scale. 





Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow thank you. I wish I had known this a week ago lol. but I think that I am going to take him anyway. Just because he does need a loving home, and I know I can give him one. My Argentine will just have to wait for now. Thank you for all of your help though, and I am sure that I will have many more questions for you. But next time, I will post them in the right category. 

Becky


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a problem  That is what this website was made for. Don't worry about it not being in the right section, so long as you don't post something like this in the DIY section it usually isn't a big deal. Everyone here is pretty laid back which is awesome. You'll also meet people with a ton of experience and information like Varnyard, DaveDragon, Tux, RehabRalphy, the list goes on and on, also those were not put in any specific order.

Keep us updated on how it goes if you get him, we all love pictures of tegus. Also welcome to the site!

Spencer


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 28, 2009)

125.00 is way way to much money for a columbian. Where i live i can get colombians for around 30-50 dollars. I would keep shopping around if i were you..GGOD LUCK!!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 28, 2009)

Well put on basically everything PinkPunisher. Although where I live 125 for a Columbian like mr.tegu said...is absolutely ridiculous seeing as though they are less popular, known to not be tame, and stay smaller and haven't been captive bred in the US to my knowledge YET. But along with the bad price (in my opinion) I wouldn't recommend a columbian as a first tegu simply because the average attitude of one towards an argentine, you can order an argentine b&w from many sites for around that price or less for some. But whatever you choose to do I wish you the best of luck and ask as many questions as you'd like.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

The true name is not Black and White, there are two types of Colombians, Colombian Gold and Colombian Black tegus. The White part of the name was added by scammers trying to confuse buyers a few years ago into thinking they were Argentines, now many are doing the same now to market these cheap wild caught animals. I can find Colombians for 15.00 to 25.00 all day long on wholesale lists, this animal is not even close to being worth 125.00. Also parasites might become an issue with wild caught imported tegus like this one, a vet visit might be needed after the purchase, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 29, 2009)

You guys have to remember that FoxxCola and I both live in Canada. So it is not uncommon for "older" Columbian tegus to be for sale for $80-$100+ 

Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you guys so much, your all so helpful.
I have yet to find anyone around me (within a 2 hour drive) that will sell me a tegu for under 100.. And I have shopped around on the internet and no one (that I have found) will ship me one to Canada. But that's ok. I plan to take this little guy in to give him a good home. I will try to get the lady down in price so I'm not getting completely ripped off, but I don't think that she will budge. She is also driving 2 hours to deliver him to me. I will post more pictures when I get them 

Becky


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, I did talk her down to $80, do you think that is a bit better?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 29, 2009)

That is even better! Most young ones cost $80, well the ones I've seen for sale do at least. Are you getting a cage with the tegu or do you have your own already set up?

Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 29, 2009)

I already had a set up made a month ago, I just needed a tegu. 

Well, I got him around 1, and he is the most chill thing I have ever seen!! This is amazing, he loves to be held and is soo calm. He is curious though. Now I am just wondering if there is a problem lol He's just so relaxed. The women said that he ate very well and he is kinda chubby. anyway here are some pictures. . and he's kinda smelly


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 29, 2009)

Oops, sorry, I am new at this.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 29, 2009)

The tegu might need a bath then if he smells, it could also be food caught in the corners of his mouth. Alice usually gets a bit of a funk going when she is just about to shed because of the food stuck.

Spencer


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 29, 2009)

Here this will help you with getting your photoing attaching skills up! 
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2332&view=unread#unread" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2332&view=unread#unread</a><!-- l --> 

Your making me want to get a Columbian Gold again!!! 

Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha, ok I will read that.

Yeah, I gave him a bath. He is still a bit stinky not as bad as before though. But I will give him another one tomorrow.

He is so awesome, I love him already


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats. :-D I hope you enjoy him!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 30, 2009)

COOL! I'm glad that worked out for you.
Congrats!


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 30, 2009)

I am glad you like him and he looks like a nice Colombian. Looks like he has an awesome home now!!


----------

